# Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?



## Anmana (6. November 2015)

*Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

mich interessiert eure Erfahrung mit Onlinehändlern in Sachen Steckkarten (Soundkarte, Grafikkarte u.ä.). Der Hintergrund ist, dass ich jetzt 2x mal hintereinander die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass ich eine neue Grafikkarte bestellt habe aber eine bereits verbaut gewesene erhalten habe.

Beide male habe ich eine R9 290X Tri-OC mit 8GB bestellt (Mindfactory und Alternate) und beide Male habe ich eine Karte bekommen, die deutliche Zeichen aufweisen, dass sie schon verbaut gewesen sind. Beide Karten habe ich ungetestet wieder zurück geschickt.
Bei Mindfactory wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Karte wohl zu Testzwecken aus dem Original verpackten Karton entnommen und eingebaut wurde, bei Alternate wurde mir gesagt, dass die Karte direkt von Sapphire gekommen sei und ein paar Tage im Lager gelegen hätte.

Die gemeinsamen Merkmale beider Karten waren das fehlen sämtlicher Staubschutzabdeckungen für die Ports und der Lanes - wenn man die Goldkontakte so nennen darf - (was ja noch egal gewesen wäre), ein geöffneter Karton (man sieht es am Aufkleber) und augenfälligstes Merkmal ist, dass bei beiden Karten die Lanes schon Steckspuren aufgewiesen haben. Bei der Karte von Alternate waren jeweils paarweise 2 Kühlrippen des Kühlers verbogen und bei der Karte von Mindfactory war eineMiniwollmaus durch einen Lüfter auf die Kühlrippen gedrückt worden.
Ich rüste zugegebener Maßen mein System nicht halbjährlich auf aber wie neue Hardware aussieht, dass weiß ich schon seit der Zeit des Vesa Local Bus und habe sowas noch nicht erlebt bis jetzt bei einer Bestellung. Sollte ich bis heute einfach nur immer "Glück" gehabt haben?

Wie sind eure aktuellen Erfahrungen?

Mfg


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ist mir persönlich noch nie passiert aber ab und zu hört man von sowas. Ich würde das aber jetzt nicht verallgemeinern, so wie es aussieht das du einfach nur Pech gehabt. Es ist natürlich schon sehr ungewöhnlich das  dir das gleich 2mal hintereinander passiert ist aber ich bin überzeugt das solche Probleme Einzelfälle sind. Ich bestelle schon seit Jahren online Hardware bei verschiedenen Anbietern und hatte sowas wie gesagt noch nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hatte sowas mal mit ner Tray CPU, jedoch unsinniger Weise ohne "K".

Da haben die Kontaktflächen der CPU definitiv schon vor meinem Einbau "Punkte" auf allen 1150 -Flächen.

Da die CPU nicht übertaktbar war schon sehr rätselhaft. 

Im Falle des TE mit einer 290Tri X OC hätte ich ja auf im ersten Moment auch auf einen Rückläufer getippt. 
Bei Alternate kann man ja auch B-Ware kaufen, diese ist dann aber auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Gibts sowas bei MF auch?
 Hat der TE eventuell was im Angebot überlesen?


----------



## Erok (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hi 

von Mindfactory hörte man davon schon zu Zeiten der GTX 780 Ti öfter mal hier im Forum, daß die Graka`s wohl schon in Gebrauch waren. Kratzer auf Backplates usw....

Von Alternate ist mir das bisher nicht bekannt gewesen, daß auch die sowas machen sollen.

Was mir persönlich ganz speziell aufgefallen ist bei Mindfactory, daß das Siegel der Kartons oftmals nicht mehr im Originalzustand war.

Anfangs machte ich mir da nie Gedanken drüber, denn als der Onlinehandel mit Hardware noch nicht entsprechend gross war, kaufte ich früher jegliche Hardware bei K+M Elektronik in Stuttgart. Diese machten stets ihre eigenen Aufkleber auf jegliche Hardware, egal ob nun Grafikkarten, Mainboards usw... 

Bei Alternate und Mindfactory ist das ja aber nicht der Fall.

Wenn Du mal das Forum durch suchst, wirst Du auf den ein oder anderen Thread in die Richtung Treffer finden 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Anmana (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

bei beiden Onlinehändlern wurde die Karte mit 329,- € ausgezeichnet und bei beiden Onlinehändlern stand an keiner Stelle etwas von B-Ware. Ich habe selber noch nach geguckt gehabt, wobei Mindfactory die Karte nicht mehr im Sortiment führt. Ich weiß aber aus sicherer Quelle, dass dort in den kommenden Tagen eine R9 290X Tri-OC mit 8GB wieder käuflich zu erwerben sein wird, so sie nicht schon erneut verbucht worden ist. Bei Alternate sind derartige Hinweise ebenfalls nicht ersichtlich. -> https://www.alternate.de/Sapphire/R9-290X-Tri-X-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1187469?tk=7&lk=10793

Mich persönlich stört es gar nicht, dass die Karten schon genutzt worden sind aber sie dann zu einem Neupreis zu verkaufen ohne explizit auf RMA/Widerrufsrecht Rückläufer aufmerksam zu machen ist nicht korrekt. Die Karte ist auch nur als Übergangslösung gedacht, so dass ich noch vor Ablauf der zwei jährigen Garantie eine andere Grafikkarte gekauft haben werde (ich hoffe da so ein wenig auf nächstes Jahr) aber es ist schon harter Tobak 2x bei der gleichen Karte und unabhängigen Händlern die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht zu haben. 

Mfg


----------



## -Shorty- (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Wollt das mit der B-Ware mal ins Spiel bringen, gab ja schon Fälle in denen Leute leere GPU-Kartons auf E-Bay zum Vollpreis gekauft haben, obwohl sie nur das Angebot hätten lesen müssen.

Sind den die übrigen Siegel an der Karte? Aufkleber mit Seriennummer, überklebte Schrauben?


----------



## Anmana (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ich hege keinen Verdacht, dass an den Karten rumgeschraubt worden ist, denn dafür gab es keine Anzeichen. Mein erster Blick galt nach der Feststellung, dass bei beiden Grafikkarten der Karton schon vorher geöffnet gewesen worden ist, den Lane`s. Danach wäre alles weitere war für mich schon nicht mehr entscheidend gewesen. Meine Hand lege ich für die Unversehrtheit etwaiger Siegel also nicht ins Feuer, werde darauf aber zukünftig ebenfalls achten. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass alles seine Richtigkeit und Ordnung hatte mit Seriennummern, Siegeln und ähnlichem. 

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Auch wenn du es als Übergangskarte vorerst nutzen tust wenn der oder die Onlineshops ohne Anmerkung einen Produkt als Neuware verkaufen.
Dabei das Produkt eindeutige gebrauchstspuren sind(Kratzer ,Staub,schrammen,kein Siegel mehr auf Verpackung ect.)dann sofort zurück damit.
Ich würde auch keine B-Ware nehmen wenn es vorher nicht eindeutig gekennzeichnet oder angegeben wurde,denn das ist eine Täuschung des Kunden und keine Neuware mehr.
Aber sowas bei Alternate und Mindfactory habe ich noch nie gehabt,da muß wohl irgendwas schief gegangen sein oder haben die gedacht der Kunde wirts nicht merken?

grüße Brex


----------



## Anmana (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

wie viel Wahrheit in den Begründungen der Angestellten liegt, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Für mich ist es so oder so ärgerlich. Dem Anschein nach, habe ich hier aber auch nicht sehr viel Glück gehabt, wobei Glückssache bei sowas eine sehr traurige Wahrheit wäre.

Mfg


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Ja stimmt wenn man für Neuware bezahlt sollte man auch Neuware bekommen. Ich will ja keinem was unterstellen aber irgendwie sind das kriminelle Machenschaften. Einem gebrauchte Ware unterjubeln wahrscheinlich mit der Hoffnung das der Empfänger es schon nicht merkt. Ich hoffe das ich mich in dem Fall irre, falls nicht wäre das eine Riesensauerei. Leider ist sowas immer schwer nachweisbar. Irrtum ? Mutwillig ? Einzelfall ? Gängige Praxis ? Man weiß es nicht und wird es wahrscheinlich auch nie herausfinden.
Falls du die Karte nicht wirklich dringend brauchst würde ich sie reklamieren.


----------



## S754 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Meine Erfahrung: passiert nur in Deutschland aufgrund der Mentalität Sachen zu bestellen und dann einfach zurückzuschicken. Sowas wird in Österreich erstens kaum gemacht und zweitens wird diese Ware als gekennzeichnete B-Ware verkauft. Ein Grund, warum ich nur noch über Amazon in DE einkaufe.


----------



## rackcity (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

ich kanns wo verstehen..

einige kaufen sich 5 980Ti's, suchen sich die beste raus und schicken den rest zurück. die probleme hat dann der händler.

gleiche mit den cpus


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hab ich schon vermehrt bei MF festgestellt. Ein nicht unwesentlicher Anteil meiner Bestellungen hatte deutlich sichtbare Knickstellen an den Kartons, weil es jemand anders wohl nicht erwarten konnte, die Verpackung erst aufzufetzen und dann zurückzuschicken. Dass die Artikel dann wieder in Umlauf gebracht werden, ist ja nicht weiter verwunderlich. Aber dann sollte man wenigstens auf solche Mängel hinweisen und eventuelle B-Waren deutlich kennzeichnen. Beispiel Thomann, da scheint man mit solchen Dingen sehr gewissenhaft umzugehen. Bei speziell MF und Konsorten erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr viel. Die wollen  schlichtweg nur Gewinne machen und scheren sich nicht um die Ansprüche des Kunden.


----------



## Deathy93 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Bei Mindfactory scheint das ganz normal zu sein 

Ich hatte ebenfalls schon mehrmals Gebrauchtware erhalten (Mainboards und Grafikkarten). 
Selbst bei Caseking habe ich 1 Mal eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte bekommen. (R9 290)
Klar, es gibt viele Kundenrückläufer, aber diese dann als neu zu verkaufen, finde ich unverschämt. Ich zahle für neu und erwarte neu. 

Ganz einfach!


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Einer hat das hier vor wenigen Tagem mit einem Bekleidungsgeschäft verglichen:

"Bei H&M kaufst du ja auch das T-Shirt zum Neupreis und weißt nicht wer es vlt. schon 1-2 Tage daheim "probiert" hat und dann einfach zurück gegeben hat .."

Hmm ...


----------



## flotus1 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Was sollen die Händler denn machen?
Jede Karte wegwerfen die sie dank Fernabsatzgesetz zurück bekommen? So viel Open-Box und B-Ware können sie unmöglich unter die Leute bringen.
Ich denke man muss sich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden dass man beim Online-Händler gelegentlich Ware bekommt die schon jemand ausprobiert hat.


----------



## Anmana (7. November 2015)

*AW: Onlinehändler und Steckkarten - Neuware bestellt aber schon benutze Ware erhalten - Eure Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ein Vergleich mit anderen Bereichen ist immer so eine Sache. Bei Klamotten, die man bei Kleidungsgeschäften kauft oder bestellt wird die Ware gewaschen vor dem ersten tragen - jedenfalls nehmen wir das jetzt einfach mal an - und es lässt sich ein akzeptabler Zustand herbeiführen für den Käufer. Wenn er es bemerkt, dann kann auch hier der Käufer - das stelle ich jetzt als These in den Raum - das Kleidungsstück zurück geben und auf Neuware bestehen. Mal abgesehen von Unterwäsche und derlei Dingen.
Einer Grafikkarte hingegen lässt sich nicht einmal ansehen, ob eine Übertaktung vorgenommen worden ist oder nicht und ob im BIOS Veränderungen durchgeführt wurden. Dafür aber immerhin, ob sie schon verbaut gewesen ist. Die Wertung kann in dem Kontext also nicht vergleichbar sein, wie im Umgang mit vermeintlich neuen Klamotten. Stelle ich in einem Bekleidungsgeschäft Mängel fest, kann dort auch häufiger noch ein niedrigerer Preis vereinbart werden, der für alle Beteiligten zufriedenstellend sein kann. Das habe ich im Hardware Segment nur sehr selten (Händlerabhängig) und im allgemeinen ist man als Kunde im Onlinebereich dann immer im minus weil irgendein Posten dann trotz aller Diskussionen nicht erstattet wird (und wenn es auch nur P&V sind). Aber da mag ein jeder seine eigene Meinung zu haben.

Mittlerweile zeigt sich ja auch eine Tendenz der Erfahrungen ab und auch wenn ich aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen ein wenig Verständnis habe, so ist alleine die Tatsache, dass hier dem Missbrauch für beide Parteien Tür und Tor geöffnet ist, erschreckend. Aber das ist Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau, muss man ja auch mal festhalten denn wir reden hier über Luxusgüter.
Dennoch schade, da ich immer noch keine Grafikkarte habe für den anderen Rechner und an dieser Stelle Danke für eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Zukünftig werde ich dann doch wieder verstärkt die Hardwareläden unserer näheren Umgebung beehren und dort mein Geld lassen.

Mfg


----------

